# UK State Pension



## passat (22 Sep 2013)

Hello.

My friend was nursing in England for many years and is now retired here in Ireland. She is getting a small public sector pension here from nursing here in Ireland. (part time) My question is ; while she worked in England she was still single as was her husband, and they married here in Ireland in 1993.  Her husband did not pay any prsi in England as was the case with many Irish men working in England in the 60/70's.  She is now afraid to apply for her State Pension and Medical Card from England which she is entitled to,  because one of the questions on the British application form is .".Your husband's Name" and "National Insurance Number," (PPS No.)  Should she continue to apply as her husband is worried that Revenue might go after him for tax from all those years ago. 

Thank you.


----------



## Shirazman (25 Sep 2013)

passat said:


> Hello.
> 
> My friend was nursing in England for many years and is now retired here in Ireland. She is getting a small public sector pension here from nursing here in Ireland. (part time) My question is ; while she worked in England she was still single as was her husband, and they married here in Ireland in 1993.  Her husband did not pay any prsi in England as was the case with many Irish men working in England in the 60/70's.  She is now afraid to apply for her State Pension and Medical Card from England which she is entitled to,  because one of the questions on the British application form is .".Your husband's Name" and "National Insurance Number," (PPS No.)  Should she continue to apply as her husband is worried that Revenue might go after him for tax from all those years ago.
> 
> Thank you.



Did her husband even have a NIS number?    If not, then there's no problem.

And, if he had then, presumably, the UK Inland Revenue and/or DHSS would only have information relating to any employment that he held where tax and prsi were paid - not where they weren't!   

So how on earth would sending them his NIS number enable the UK (or the Irish Authorities) to identify and chase him for unpaid tax/prsi on any wages that he may have received 'on the lump' more than 30 years ago?

Tell her to go for it - and don't forget to apply for the UK's  Winter Fuel Payment too!


----------



## Black Sheep (25 Sep 2013)

The only reason that her husband's name and NI number are being requested is to allow him to receive the adult dependent portion of her pension. 

She can choose NOT to supply his details (and therefore will not receive the extra allowance for him). She would therefore receive a pension of a single person.

I don't know what the risks would be of supplying his details but I would imagine very low.

BTW medical card is not necessarily an entitlement to her. There may be a means test


----------



## Gervan (26 Sep 2013)

Black Sheep, I think Britain no longer pays out extra for an adult dependent.

Their website says: 





> You can no longer get the Adult Dependency Increase for someone who is  looking after children or financially dependent on you. If you got it on  or before 5 April 2010 you’ll keep it until 5 April 2020 provided  you’re eligible until then.


----------



## Black Sheep (27 Sep 2013)

Ooops. Sorry should have checked the update


----------



## passat (17 Oct 2013)

Thank you all, i will pass on  all the information.


----------

